# Tailgater with a VIP211K



## jlb27537 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello All, This is my first post and apologize if the question is answered elsewhere. Did a search, but no joy.

I am in Gunnison, Co. I can only get 110 and 119. No 129. The tailgater works perfect in Weslaco, Tx. getting all 3 sat's. I have moved it, have it on the roof of the RV, no change? Was here last summer, same problem, no 129 at times. Different site this year, no 129 at all this year.

The receiver is the one from the house and it has worked perfect for probably 4-5 years. At the house it was on the eastern arc sat's with a house mounted dish with 2 LNB's. When using the Tailgater in the RV, it goes thru the set up procedure and then says it did not find the expected sat's when here in Co. In Texas it works perfect.

Thoughts all? Thanks Jim


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I presume you have you checked line of sight to 129 at the Colorado location with a satfinder app.

Clear the sat matrix by running a check switch with no sats connected, then connect and re-run check switch.


----------



## jlb27537 (Jul 4, 2016)

Jim5506 said:


> I presume you have you checked line of sight to 129 at the Colorado location with a satfinder app.
> 
> Clear the sat matrix by running a check switch with no sats connected, then connect and re-run check switch.


Hi Jim,

Yes, line of sight is fine. I have unplugged the receiver several times, gone thru the auto set up procedure. Same result, 110, 119 fine, no 129.

This morning, wife tried 9477 FXNWS, and low and behold have a HD signal. Last night had a SD signal on 205, but when tuned to 9477 it would switch to 205 for a SD signal.

This is a intermittent issue, I realize weather, clouds and such will block the signal, but @ 7700' with a perfectly clear sky, just does not make sense to me.

I do not understand the clear matrix with no sats connected. Could you give me instructions on how to do that. OR since it is working this morning, something I need to check to look at status of the sats I am presently receiving.

On edit, my neighbor told me how to go into menu, using 6,1,1 I found my signal strength is 110=33, 119=12, 129=12. Even tho 129 is signal strength 12, the pic is perfect.

Thanks Jim


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Clearing the matrix is merely running a check switch with the sattllite feed line disconnected - you get ZERO satellites found, save it, then connect your satellite dish and run check switch again, satellites are found and saved.


----------

